# People That Shouldn't Have Dogs



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Years ago I had an article published in a local paper. It was a list of people types that should not have a dog. I am going to put part of it here, though slightly altered.

It seems as though everyone wants a dog. That is good news in a way, the shelters are full of wonderful dogs that need homes. It is bad news because folks that should not have dogs are filling the shelters. Here are some people that should not have dogs.

Workaholics
Working long hours everyday to get ahead could be admired. After all, it is the American Way. With today's economy, some people don't have a choice. But these people should not choose a dog for a pet. Dogs are a major time commitment, espically puppies. Keeping a poor canine caged up or fenced in all day is wrong. Training and behavior modification require time, lots of time. So, if you have busy family, everyone works long hours, consider a cat or a gold fish. Maybe even an older shelter dog, but please not puppies.

Neat Freaks
Some people like to keep their homes in immaculate condition. You can literally eat off the floors. In a way you can admire these people. Dogs are not neat creatures. They are messy little things. Most dogs think mud and dirt are next to Godliness. If you love a spotless house, if stray animal hairs drive you nuts, if your house is kept odorless, please reconsider adopting a dog. I really believe dogs should be made part of the family. I believe that means shring ones home wth them. That means your home will never be perfectly clean.

Tight Wads
Some people are frugal with their money. I know I wish I was. Dogs require money to be spent. Food and treats are just the tip of the iceberg. there are vet bills, replace chewed up shoe bills, and other expenses that will sneak up to you. If money is an issue with your family, or if you are on a tight budget, please don't get a dog. If your dog becomes very ill and you don't have the cash to pay the vet, he will offer you an option you won't like.

My original list had more. can you guys think of any other types of people that shold not have dogs. I don't mean to come across as mean, but I am a strong dog-advocate. If more people were honest about getting a dog, the pounds might not be so full.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

People who view puppies/dogs are novelty items
Then the "fun" goes away and they chain their dog up in their back yard 24/7. Giving it food and water, but minimal interaction.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Emily445455*

Good response. Dogs are living, feeling creatures. I do believe that fact escapes some people. I think that a requirement for dog ownership should be to spend a day at a local pound and help with some of the "dirty" work, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I am a workaholic and a neat freak, though not a tight wad. I have 3 very happy, healthy well adjusted dogs, as well as 12 cats...and my house is extremely clean.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> *If money is an issue with your family, or if you are on a tight budget, please don't get a dog.*


I disagree with this. We are very VERY tight on money and we have a dog. She is not sick and does not go without anything. If anything she gets food before me, she gets vet before i go to doctor,etc. I may not be able to afford the top dog food, puppy classes, or much of anything but by god my Faith is happy and healthy.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

emily445455 said:


> People who view puppies/dogs are novelty items
> Then the "fun" goes away and they chain their dog up in their back yard 24/7. Giving it food and water, but minimal interaction.


Pretty much summed it up 

Also, puppies shouldn't be given to little kids as Christmas presents. I wouldn't mean to offend anyone and I know there are exceptions but when kids say "OH please, please can I get a puppy, I'll take full care of it!!", they usually have no idea what they are talking about.

Also people who dump dogs that bite them ONCE. I have seen it happen.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> have 3 very happy, healthy well adjusted dogs, as well as 12 cats...


A dozen cats! Sounds normal to me.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> A dozen cats! Sounds normal to me.


???
Are you really judging someone who you don't know anything about for having 12 cats? 

Please tell me I'm misinterpreting that.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the list should probably be named "People That _Probably_ Shouldn't Have Dogs. The thing is, as many members on this board demonstrate, you can be a neat freak/workaholic/tightwad etc. if placed above all that is a commitment to owning a dog. Maybe those situations don't seem ideal, but they clearly make it work because the dog is prioritized.

Though Emily's added category is never excusable.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I am a neat freak that's stingy with my money. Oh no, I should surrender Kobe!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup.. neat freak here too and tight with a buck. I can be a workaholic too.. 

Dog gets a ton of my time as do the 5 cats but then I got a dog for my BF and it was a good trade.. and never had kids. Other than cleaning my house and keeping up the yard and gardens (both of which the dog 'helps' with) I don't have a lot of distractions. 

Sure.. someone who works days and days in a row for 12-14 hours a day or more.. maybe a dog is not such a gret idea. 

Being tight with a buck is different than not having enough bucks to care properly for the animals. I feed Evo and have found I feed enough less that it is actually CHEAPER to feed it to the cats and the dog than the cheaper stuff which I have to feed more of! 

People who should not have dogs are people without patience to deal with some of the silliness and the copious, often on going business of, training a dog.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> People who should not have dogs are people without patience to deal with some of the silliness and the copious, often on going business of, training a dog.


 This is right on.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I wholeheartedly disagree.
Tight with money doesn't even do me justice! I'm not a workaholic by choice but I'm busy 24/7 all the same. I'm somewhat a neat freak. I shouldn't own a dog? I believe Hallie is perfectly happy in her tight,busy, and clean home. Actually my whole family are busy neatfreaks and very very tight on money. We have 2 dogs and 4 cats and they are well adjusted animals who wouldn't rather be anywhere else. The article is extreme. Hallie is crated while I'm at school or any other time I'm not home, I wouldn't describe this as "Keeping a poor canine caged all day". If everyone who owned a dog wasn't tight with money, a neatfreak, and a workaholic then no one would own a dog. I know I sure wouldn't! But thankfully it's just your opinion and it's not required by law to sit at home with no job, spending money like it grows on trees, and never cleaning to own a dog. I agree with a few concepts touched by your article, it's the kind of article I would give someone who absolutely shouldn't own a dog, someone that would probably abuse it or something not your average person wanting to own a dog. I've found most dog owners have a dedicated job and with this economy are tight on money as well, and they still have thriving and surviving companions.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

lizziedog1 said:


> A dozen cats! Sounds normal to me.


Actually, in the wonderful world of animal rescue, cats in the double digits is not uncommon. Dogs in the double digits is not uncommon either, as there are some on this board that have that many. and no, not everyone can handle 12 cats, nor should they have them. I've seen shows on animal hoarding where the person has the same number of cats as me and they are dirty, flea infested, overflowing litter boxes with poop smeared on the walls and you can't walk in the house without a face mask because the smell of ammonia is so bad. I, on the other hand, have a grandmother who is a neat freak and believes that animals are dirty and belong outside always and forever...and she agreed that my house smells like fresh air, and the only way you know if there's a cat in there is if one is on your lap or you are standing beside the litter box when one takes a poop  And coming from my grandmother, that is the highest compliment.


----------



## PeanutAndOmar (Oct 18, 2009)

Hm....

I am a neat freak
I am a tight wad
I am a workaholic.

I think Omar has it pretty good, compared to his previous home where they couldn't be bothered to take him outside to go potty. He is a pampered pooch.


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

Lots of people are neat freaks, but some go overboard.

My friend adopted a dog a while back; her mom is a major neat freak. The dog used to go to daycare everyday, coming home muddy and gross, but was happy. Now, she nevers goes to the daycare/kennel, unless it is to get groomed, which is stupid. The poor girl has turned from a happy, social dog, to a depressed shell of the old dog. It's quite sad to see. So if you are a neat freak, sure, so long as you don't apply it to your dog.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

These kinds of lists are always full of exceptions. I think a better way of getting people to think about whether or not they should have a dog should be more along the lines of "10 things everyone needs to think about before owning a dog" and then list "work hours", "lifestyle expectations" and "financial ability to prioritize your dog".

I would include "commitment to training", "expectations of other household members", "plans for the dog if your life/work/living situation changes".


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Reina said:


> Lots of people are neat freaks, but some go overboard.
> 
> My friend adopted a dog a while back; her mom is a major neat freak. The dog used to go to daycare everyday, coming home muddy and gross, but was happy. Now, she nevers goes to the daycare/kennel, unless it is to get groomed, which is stupid. The poor girl has turned from a happy, social dog, to a depressed shell of the old dog. It's quite sad to see. So if you are a neat freak, sure, so long as you don't apply it to your dog.


I'm not quite sure where you're going with that. There are plenty of ways for dogs to enjoy life without getting muddy and gross.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I could afford it, I'd take Donatello to work with me, let him play as rough and as dirty as he chooses, then opt to have him groomed before he came home... But, he doesn't play very rough, he's like a cat when it comes to water and dirt, and I don't have the money. 

I work at a doggy-daycare and there's a dog that comes in every other day, to play all day and get a bath before she's picked up... That's utilizing the whole "being a neat freak and applying it to your dog" category. lol.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> If money is an issue with your family, or if you are on a tight budget, please don't get a dog.


Sorry to pile on but I've got to speak up on this. I'm a broke ass college student who eats EZ-Mac and Ramen noodles on a daily basis ,but I think rescuing Nico from the local shelter was one of the best things I've ever done.I gave a gentle, loving dog a second chance on life and I don't think she cares whether I'm wealthy or not. I work 2 jobs to be able to support myself and my dog. She eats the best food that I can afford(it's actually a little more than I can afford but I skimp in other areas to make up for it) and she's up-to-date on all of her shots/vet visits. I'd be willing to bet that she gets more affection and exercise than 90% of the dogs out there. I realize this thread was probably meant in jest, but some people make a lot of sacrifices for their pets to be healthy/happy. When you come on here and say we don't deserve to have a dog it comes off as very disrespectful.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

What about this?

Paranoid People
If you want a dog to guard your property or fight off muggers, prepare to be disappointed. Not only will most dogs happily assist a burglar in carrying away your valuables, but if your dog actually DOES bite someone, you can get hit with lawsuits and have your dog seized and euthanized. Dogs were meant to be protected by us humans, not the other way around. Instead, try a home security system or a taser.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

It's funny, but in my case, getting a dog _turned me into_ a neat freak. Well, maybe not a total neat freak, but having a dog around has forced me to vacuum daily, and put away all my clothes immediately, and not leave random little items all over the house.

That said, I'm also a workaholic (but work from home 1-2x/week) tightwad (who happily makes an exception for the World's Greatest Dog).


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with Nargle... I know of a woman who has two trained guard dogs. They're trained to kill. No joke. Her friends and family are allowed to look but not touch. Seriously.

Of course, it was something very traumatizing that happened to her, now she has a case full of guns, a house full of dogs, and then two monsters of dogs trained to kill.

I think it would nice to have a guard dog, and by that I mean have a dog trained to alert me when there's an intruder, do so quietly, but not trained to kill... That's just... Too extreme, and too much "paranoia" for me to handle.

It's unhealthy... Instead of seeking professional help, people seek the help of -animals-, although at times they're therapeutic, by no means should they replace the security of dead bolts and alarm systems.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Independent George said:


> It's funny, but in my case, getting a dog _turned me into_ a neat freak. Well, maybe not a total neat freak, but having a dog around has forced me to vacuum daily, and put away all my clothes immediately, and not leave random little items all over the house.
> 
> That said, I'm also a workaholic (but work from home 1-2x/week) tightwad (who happily makes an exception for the World's Greatest Dog).


+1

As a single guy, with the stereotypes applying fully, my dogs definately keep me on my toes to keep the house picked up and neat.

But I also chose my home (all tile floors), rugs (low cost replaceable) and such with a dog lifestyle in mind. How someone could stand a couple of shedding GSD's with a house full of carpet I cannot even imagine.


----------



## PeanutAndOmar (Oct 18, 2009)

deege39 said:


> I agree with Nargle... I know of a woman who has two trained guard dogs. They're trained to kill. No joke. Her friends and family are allowed to look but not touch. Seriously.
> 
> Of course, it was something very traumatizing that happened to her, now she has a case full of guns, a house full of dogs, and then two monsters of dogs trained to kill.
> 
> ...


If I end up putting Omar down, I may get a guard type dog. Kill no, but maim, hold, and subdue--absolutely. 

Dead bolts and alarms don't protect you in the park. Or your car. And not always in the home. As a victim of a violent crime, I can totally understand your friend. Granted, I don't have guns. I have the sissiest, SA basset hound you can find who would love a rapist to death, and I go to therapy. But I am still paranoid. I carry mace. I am on wait to be approved for a taser. I have taken self defense classes, and have 3 locks on each door, and a chain. I live exclusively in locked, protected buildings.

If you haven't been thru a violent crime, it is hard to understand how much it changes you. I do therapy. I'm doing great, but I doubt I'll ever not be scared, and a little paranoid, again. ;-)


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

I would never get a dog for the sole purpose of protection , but I love having Nico around to at least alert me that someone is close. Whether it's the pizza guy at the front door or various animals when we go on night hikes, it gives me great peace of mind to know that she can sense people/animals/ danger way before I can. Once I'm alerted I feel confident that I can protect myself and my dog.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cannot imagine the horror of going thru an attack by another human being. I am always on high alert about this and I like to "carry" my German Shepherd with me when I go places. Most "bad guys" see you with a German Shepherd and go find an easier victim. 

What I truly wish is that there were no warped humans out there with intent to do harm to others for any reason (twisted minds, drug money etc.).


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

PeanutAndOmar said:


> If I end up putting Omar down, I may get a guard type dog. Kill no, but maim, hold, and subdue--absolutely.
> 
> Dead bolts and alarms don't protect you in the park. Or your car. And not always in the home. As a victim of a violent crime, I can totally understand your friend. Granted, I don't have guns. I have the sissiest, SA basset hound you can find who would love a rapist to death, and I go to therapy. But I am still paranoid. I carry mace. I am on wait to be approved for a taser. I have taken self defense classes, and have 3 locks on each door, and a chain. I live exclusively in locked, protected buildings.
> 
> If you haven't been thru a violent crime, it is hard to understand how much it changes you. I do therapy. I'm doing great, but I doubt I'll ever not be scared, and a little paranoid, again. ;-)


I've been through a few things myself; fortunately for me they're just memories now; It's not something I have to live with every day like some. I'm not judging the people who have dogs that are trained to "kill", I'm pitying them... It's sad that they've had to come to a point in their life where they'd sooner feel safe with a dog that can kill then just trusting you'll be safe... (If that makes any sense.)

I can understand your point about the parks and public places; But I can never see myself getting a dog trained to attack... I just can't, granted, I do want a vicious looking Pit-Bull someday, lol , just for the reasons others have German Shepherds. I just can't live my life everyday paranoid about what _could_ happen to me... I'm not saying it's unnecessary to be cautious, and to be alert; I take my own precautions, pepper-spray, I'm always home before dusk, and I don't meet men from dating sites. 

But, with concern that I'm straying off-topic; I don't think people who view dogs as a "collector's item", should be an owner... Those that have obviously have too many dogs to handle and are always asking other people to groom them or watch them, should obviously make some changes in their life... I am being vague, I know.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I like this post but I think it is unfair for someone to say that people who work all day shouldn't have a dog. I agree that if you work 12-14 hours a day 6-7 days a week than fine - no dog for you. However, MOST Americans work 40-50 hours a week every week unless they are independently weathy which I am not. Does this mean they shouldn't have a dog? No way. My wife and I work 8am-5pm and go to the gym until 6:30pm. I take the dog for a 1 mile walk/run at 6am and feed him early so he is able to poo before we leave. I then have my mom let him out at 1:30pm and play with him for a little. When we get home at night we spend about an hour a night training him. We are amateur dog owners but have been complimented on how well behaved he is. He eats twice a day 12 hours apart and has water while we are gone - we let him roam the house. We also take him anywhere and everywhere we can to socialize him with people, animals, sights, sounds and anything we can. We go to the dog park as much as we can to.

I feed him a grain free kibble that I rotate. 

So we do work a good bit, and as newlyweds and new home owners money is a little tight but I do not skimp on anything for our dog. I do all I can to not feed myself crappy food and work out 4 days a week so why would I feed crappy for to my dog?

He is a happy pooch - I promise.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

croll326 said:


> I like this post but I think it is unfair for someone to say that people who work all day shouldn't have a dog. I agree that if you work 12-14 hours a day 6-7 days a week than fine - no dog for you. However, MOST Americans work 40-50 hours a week every week unless they are independently weathy which I am not. Does this mean they shouldn't have a dog? No way. My wife and I work 8am-5pm and go to the gym until 6:30pm. I take the dog for a 1 mile walk/run at 6am and feed him early so he is able to poo before we leave. I then have my mom let him out at 1:30pm and play with him for a little. When we get home at night we spend about an hour a night training him. We are amateur dog owners but have been complimented on how well behaved he is. He eats twice a day 12 hours apart and has water while we are gone - we let him roam the house. We also take him anywhere and everywhere we can to socialize him with people, animals, sights, sounds and anything we can. We go to the dog park as much as we can to.
> 
> I feed him a grain free kibble that I rotate.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. If only independently wealthy people, or people who had the luxury of working from were able to get dogs, there would be a lot more dogs in shelters. I have always worked 40-50 hours a week. I managed to raise 2 puppies and I have 3 dogs. Would it be easier if I was at home all the time? Sure it would. But I do have to work to afford to feed my pets. Dog food isn't free.


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

So what the OP is saying is basically you have to be a stay-at-home mom with plenty of time and a hubby that earns enough money to make any finanical issues non-existent so you don't have to worry about being able to afford paying for un-expected vet bills.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

moots said:


> So what the OP is saying is basically you have to be a stay-at-home mom with plenty of time and a hubby that earns enough money to make any finanical issues non-existent so you don't have to worry about being able to afford paying for un-expected vet bills.



Sign me up for that job.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, here's the deal. If we all waited until things/life were ideal, we'd never have children, get a dog, buy a house, etc., etc., cuz there's always something!

I work full time, live alone, and as a social worker, I may make a difference, but I don't make a lot of money! Money is always tight, but I've always managed to get my vet to do whatever needing doing, and take payments when necessary (for a good 45 yrs., now). I also have a clean house, though I wouldn's call myself a neat freak, and it smells clean and fresh. To be fair, that's probably because I've got 3 Standard Poodles, who never smell doggy, even when wet from the rain, and the Tzu smells pretty good, too. So does the cat. No dog hair all over, no cat hair (thank you EQyss), and they don't make a mess, they actually help do chores around the house and put their toys away. They ARE neat creatures, not disturbing a thing in the house, from stuff on the coffee table to the pillows on the sofa. 

I wanted a puppy, so I made that work both times in the last 8 years. Took my puppies to work with me, and if that wouldn't have panned out, I would have found another way. Always have, always will. And NEVER has one of my dogs or cats gone to a shelter. I commit for LIFE, no matter what.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Croll 326



> I like this post but I think it is unfair for someone to say that people who work all day shouldn't have a dog. I agree that if you work 12-14 hours a day 6-7 days a week than fine - no dog for you.


I agree with your statement. We all have to work, unfortuantely. Yes, as you pointed out, there is limit to this. There are the 70 to 80 hour a week workers that also have Johnnies soccer games and Lori's swimming meets, and so on.

People with limited time should not be excluded from dog ownership on that basis alone. But, you all must agree that the more time available to the dog the better, espically puppies and certain high-strung breeds.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd like to suggest that a workaholic is not someone who has a full time job. When I think of a workaholic, sure I think of someone who works long hours, but more than that I think of someone who leaves the office and comes home, only to work some more. It would be the same thing with someone who works a normal work day and comes home, only to spend 6 hours surfing the internet instead of spending time playing with your dog.

I think you can be a neatfreak and still own a dog. Now, if you're a germaphobic, that may be a different story!


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> I think you can be a neatfreak and still own a dog. Now, if you're a germaphobic, that may be a different story!


I think part of this would also depend on the breed and activities. If a lab owner goes duck hunting he better not be too picky. A Chihuahua owner can probably keep a tidy house very easily. Again, people would do well to research breeds and pick the right one.


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> A dozen cats! Sounds normal to me.


There is nothing wrong with havin that many cats if you can take care of them. You better believe when I get a house and we can afford it i'm going to have atleast 5 cats and 3 dogs. 

I think people that want a dog just to have a dog and feel like putting the time and money into it don't need dogs. Also people that "love" their dogs so much that they only give them people food (I mean sweets and stuff like that) and let them get fat shouldn't have dogs. That would be my mother and soon to be mother in law. My mom's beagle should be about 25lb he's almost 50 lb. And my soon to be MIL only feeds her dog hot dogs, icecream, and milk.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

lizziedog1 said:


> A Chihuahua owner can probably keep a tidy house very easily.


It's not as easy as it seems!


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a post on here, asking how long were people on the board gone during the daytime, and what happened to their dogs. Every single person who answered said they went to work all day and either came home at lunch time for an hour or had someone else come in and let the dog out. I am pretty sure that all the people who answered were responsible dog owners.

In a perfect world, we would none of us have to work -- money would grow on trees and we could all stay home 24/7 with our dogs. But this is 2009 and the majority of people, single or couples - have to go to work. 

Whether your dog is in a crate or roaming around the house while you are at work, that is the reality for most of us nowadays. As someone else said, if you could not have a dog unless you didn't work and had plenty of money - there would be very few of us who would have a dog. 

My son works two day shifts and then two night shifts and then has four days off. So, at the moment the puppy is five months old and he comes to my house. He could easily stay home in his crate and I could go over there and let him out at noon. But seeing I am retired now, he might as well come here. When my son works the night shift, the dog could stay in his crate and I could go over there and let him out at 11pm and put him back in his crate. But again, he might as well come here. It saves me driving to my son's. 

Then he has four whole days when my son is home. That sounds like a perfectly fine arrangement for a dog owner to me. 

Everyone has their own variations, but I do agree that while its just the OP's opinion, there have to be many more reasons for not having a dog than that you are a workaholic, a neat freak or cheap. My next door neighbours got their huge dog because a friend of their son's couldn't keep it. They stuck the dog in the backyard 24/7 and slapped a bowl of food on the step a couple of times a day. That is a good reason not to have a dog!


----------



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

Purley said:


> I had a post on here, asking how long were people on the board gone during the daytime, and what happened to their dogs. Every single person who answered said they went to work all day and either came home at lunch time for an hour or had someone else come in and let the dog out. I am pretty sure that all the people who answered were responsible dog owners.
> 
> In a perfect world, we would none of us have to work -- money would grow on trees and we could all stay home 24/7 with our dogs. But this is 2009 and the majority of people, single or couples - have to go to work.
> 
> ...


I agree with the last 2 sentences in that story. If you are able to properly care for an animal rather dog, cat, fish, etc, make sure as a responsible pet owner that the animal is not put in the back yard all the time and left with a bucket of food all the time and no interaction with humans. 

I adopted two chocolate labs mixed from owners when I purchased my first home in 2007 and the dogs were left in the backyard neglected all the time. The dogs ate their food from a box and had a beaten up rubber dish where their water was filthy. When I rescued the dogs, I upgraded their food dishes, purchased good quality food for them (after gradually switching them from Purina) and gave good doggy baths regularly. I also did investigation with the vets they went to. These girls have not been given their shots in 2 years! I was angry about this. I got their shots and took them to a vet who was good with rescues and he gave me guidance for the ladies. 

After patience and extensive training, playing and feedings, I moved them into the house gradually. They enjoyed staying in the house on their matts better than sleeping in their dog houses outside. I spent a lot of money and time on getting them to interact with other dogs and humans. They got into the role of interaction and now enjoy being around other humans. (I found out after adopting them that they were abused as puppies, these are also the types of sickos who should never have dogs.) They are joined to the hip, follow each other everywhere, will not go anywhere without each other. But the story is good, but there are many other dogs out there with no happy endings. They are in shelters or some of the horror stories that I've seen on TV that make me angry. I do not like to hear of animal abuse in no way shape or form. I don't think this post should be labeled "People That shouldn't have dogs", rather Things to consider prior to owning a pet. This is more open and allows for more information to be widespread with more positive responses. 

I now had to move (due to job loss) and had to give my lab babies for adoption to a friend of mine on a farm. They are happy and again, joined at the hip and do not go anywhere without each other. They are happy for now, however, when I went to visit them, they tried to get into my car thinking we were going back. I wish I could take them back, but my current living condition would not allow me to. The apartments I live in are too small for both of them to stay in and too expensive (Pet deposit $750 per dog because of size). So being disgruntled about this city I moved to, I am currently the owner of 2 small breed dogs and I left my other babies with their new owner. They are happy now, and so am I.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

There are probably exceptions to this one, but I think lazy people should be put into this list.

You need to do lots and lots and lots of research about anything and everything about your dog/dogs in general. You need to research what kind of breed you want, how much exercise your breed is going to need, what kind of training you want to do, what kind of food you want, how much this is going to cost, how you can fit your dog into your daily schedule. 

You need to take at least a couple hours a day for your dog. Dogs need exercise! Doesn't matter how old. You need to pick up your dog's poop if it doesn't poop in your yard. You need to pay attention to every little thing about your dog, because dogs can't tell you if something is up with them. 

My boyfriend loves dogs, but he doesn't love them enough to want to walk one every day. Lazy bum.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

lizziedog1 said:


> Workaholics
> 
> Neat Freaks


I find that these 2 people almost always own dogs. After a walk in the snow, this one lady I know makes her Bichon stand on a mat for 15 min for the snow to melt off his feet and then allows the dog in the house. She's a very good owner though. 

I find the worst dog owners to be.. sounds crazy.. many dog enthusiests, shelter and pet store employees, breeders.. basically people who work around the pet industry. Many of these people have good intentions, but don't truly understand dogs or consider the suffering of a living dog. Good trainers are an exception of course and almost always good dog owners.

Probably homeless people are the best dog owners as that guy pointed out in that 'people training for dogs' videos.

That's just my opinion through life experience of best worst dog owners.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> Neat Freaks
> Some people like to keep their homes in immaculate condition. You can literally eat off the floors. In a way you can admire these people. Dogs are not neat creatures. They are messy little things. Most dogs think mud and dirt are next to Godliness. If you love a spotless house, if stray animal hairs drive you nuts, if your house is kept odorless, please reconsider adopting a dog. I really believe dogs should be made part of the family. I believe that means shring ones home wth them. That means your home will never be perfectly clean.


SERIOUSLY???? I don't agree with some of these. I'm a neat freak... and I have dogs. 
Just because I keep my floors clean, my house odorless and don't like hair on my furniture doesn't mean my dogs are not "part of the family".


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I disagree with the OP about categorizing people so severely. There are so many exceptions to the rules. To label people like canned dog food is not very helpful and ultimately just makes people feel guilty, angry and defensive. 

That said, I'm neither of those three things -- and not even a dog owner right now 

We're getting a puppy in about four months (a Llewellin Setter).

I'm a stay-at-home mom who homeschools her oldest son and has a 2 and a half year old toddler running around. We spend at least a few days of week, hours at a park. 

I'm a messy person, don't care dog hair about the place or on my clothes (but no cat hair!) yet I do fine cleaning up poop and pee. In fact, we had a Sheltie years ago and there were huge tumbleweeds everywhere when we moved out LOL 

I'm by no means a workaholic. I enjoy homeschooling my kids, but beyond that I never enjoyed work too much (maybe it wasn't the right type of work) and would rather spend the time doing leisure activities, like canoeing, swimming, tennis, biking, hiking, exploring, traveling, etc. etc.

I'm not a tightwad either. I try to make myself sometimes, and we generally don't need too many things, but if I want to buy that 13-dollar lipstick or that $30 outfit for the child, by gaw I'll get it. We love to take vacations too. Would love to go to neighboring areas with our dog. I'm ready to spend money on super premium food and some raw (when the kids are not around).


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I should add one more to my original list.

*A Good Sense Of Humor*

I do realize that my original list might have been too extreme. But I did find something that gives me a bit of a leg to stand on.

http://www.wikifido.com/page/Top+Ten+Lists

Look at the reasons for giving up pets. Having worked with rescue groups and having fostered many rescue dogs, my first and foremost concern is with the dogs. Dogs don't voluntarily place themselves at shelters. Remember that!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I am a neat freak to a degree. The Goldens and Shepherd definitely requrie a lot of cleaning. The Whippet is an ideal dog for a neat freak as he despises dirt and water and he doesn't drip when he drinks, slobber, shed much at all, and he NEVER smells.

However, even my four big, long haired dogs do not smell. My house is clean and it doesn't smell like dogs or cat (we have one cat).


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

lizziedog1 said:


> I should add one more to my original list.
> 
> *A Good Sense Of Humor*
> 
> ...


Ah yes. I do agree with a sense of humor. I think people need to keep this in mind and think about how they think they will be able to deal with these situations. As far as money is concerned, I think most people would be able to offer a suitable home, but it does get very difficult for people who are homeless. That said, it's preferable to have a companion when you're homeless and scavenging for food than none. Or to have a lonely stray dog or dog languishing in a shelter is worse than actually having a caring human companion to spend your days with, whether that person is dirt poor or not. In that way dogs have been companions to people for years.

I think attitude is key here. There are people who probably could afford to spend the money on a dog but do not deem the dog worthy of spending money on. This is not justifiable. 

It's feeling responsible for the welfare of the dog, to feel a sense of commitment.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> There are probably exceptions to this one, but I think lazy people should be put into this list.


Oh gosh, I totally agree. A friend of mine has a daschund, and she is always complaining about how it pees and poops all over the house. This is not a dog that can, or wants to, hold it's bladder, but my friend is only willing to walk it three times a day. Yes, that's fine for some dogs, but clearly not for this dog.

Workaholics are some of the best dog owners I know, at least the ones I've encountered. I have good friends who are both doctors -- gone constantly. They hired a walker and also a woman who takes their dog out for at least two hours each day, plus, every spare minute they have they spend with their dog.

It's not about being a workaholic or a lazy bum so much as it is the lengths you'll go to, and the money you'll spend, to make sure your dog is not neglected.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't plan on adding to this thread, but I had a thought come up in conversation this morning that reminded me of why I found the OP so off-base:

A big reason I am able to have a dog today is _because_ I'm a workaholic tightwad.

Dogs are expensive. I've wanted a dog for years, but avoided getting one until recently because I wanted to be sure I could support her. Being a workaholic is what got me my job, and allowed me to survive three rounds of layoffs. Being a tightwad allowed me to buy my condo in a dog-friendly building, and it gave me enough of a financial cushion to be comfortable with a dog.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone can have a dog IMO. People that shouldn't have a dog are those that get them for 'fun' or because the breed looks cool (all those husky owners that drop off 1 yr old huskies at the shelter, I see A LOT of those in my area). If one does their research and elects the right breed or goes to a rescue group/shelter, then I don't think any trait would disqualify someone from being able to own a dog.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> I find the worst dog owners to be.. sounds crazy.. many dog enthusiests, shelter and pet store employees, breeders.. *basically people who work around the pet industry*. Many of these people have good intentions, but don't truly understand dogs or consider the suffering of a living dog. Good trainers are an exception of course and almost always good dog owners.



I guess I'm a terrible dog owner then, since I work in an animal shelter and in a vet hospital. Sorry Hershey! I guess you're stuck with a miserable owner.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Many of these people have good intentions, but don't truly understand dogs or consider the suffering of a living dog.


Says the guy who has had a dog for a whopping 11 days


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

sagira said:


> We're getting a puppy in about four months (a Llewellin Setter).


This is totally OT, but I was just reading about those the other day. They've been around for a LONG time but I had never heard of them until recently! Are you planning to hunt with yours (I ask because it seems like most people who breed/own one are really into hunting)?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

mikedavid00 said:


> I find the worst dog owners to be.. sounds crazy.. many dog enthusiests, shelter and pet store employees, breeders.. basically people who work around the pet industry. Many of these people have good intentions, but don't truly understand dogs or consider the suffering of a living dog. Good trainers are an exception of course and almost always good dog owners.


I have been working in the pet industry (shelters, doggy daycares, vet clinics and pet stores) for years now and I am a damn good dog owner and trainer. I should also mention that I am somewhat of a neat freak. My house stays clean, and all my pets stay clean, trained, and healthy. I'm also a darn good groomer. I think this thread has a lot of blanket statements.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

mikedavid00 should not own a dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> I find the worst dog owners to be.. sounds crazy.. many dog enthusiests, shelter and pet store employees, breeders.. basically people who work around the pet industry.


Really? I thought you said in that hilariously funny video that dog ENTHUSIASTS (not enthusiests) don't work. Now they suddenly work for a living? What about vets? Are they bad owners too?



mikedavid00 said:


> Good trainers are an exception of course and almost always good dog owners.


Like you, I suppose? Oh wait, no, your puppy didn't require any training, so now I'm confused. Are you a good owner or a bad one?


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Says the guy who has had a dog for a whopping 11 days


And likely actually knows nobody who is "involved around the pet trade"... 

Like vets, breeders...


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

People who shouldn't have dogs......

MIKE! 

Sorry.. I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## shihtzu712 (Nov 12, 2009)

Terrie said:


> mikedavid00 should not own a dog.


hehe, I was thinking the exact thing.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Terrie said:


> mikedavid00 should not own a dog.


Damn.. you got here before I did  I concur


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

People that SHOULD have dogs: Those that like unconditional love and companionship 24/7.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


>


ROLFMAO!!!! I seriously cannot stop laughing at this!!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

great information, and most are very true. 
thanks for taking time to make the thread !


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Pai said:


> This is totally OT, but I was just reading about those the other day. They've been around for a LONG time but I had never heard of them until recently! Are you planning to hunt with yours (I ask because it seems like most people who breed/own one are really into hunting)?


No, but we _are_ going bird watching 

This breed's personality sounds just like us: quiet indoors but active outdoors.


----------



## dJKraZy (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that the people that want to get the TROPHY DOG right of the bat are the owners that shouldnt get a dog.

Those are the people that wanted too many Disney movies or Lassie move where they think that dogs are born to obey. Yet they dont want to do the work to train the dog ........

They just want the dog to sit there pretty and be a statue and thats that ..... those are the people that shouldnt get a dog


----------

